# great to be here



## Rocky Rothrock (Aug 18, 2013)

hello My name is "Rocky" Rothrock I am the present Master of Campbellton Lodge #76 of Campbellton Ga. Campbellton is now a Ghost town, only the Lodge building and one other home now stand where there once was a thriving community. The Lodge was built in 1848 as a Masonic Lodge and has been used as such for the entire life of the building. It is one of the oldest in continuous use in the State. We are a small Lodge, but our membership is on the rise as of late. My Grandfather was a Mason and a member of Lawrence Lodge in Erie Pa. I look forward to hearing from you brothers here.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## jskeeters (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome ! The History of Freemasonry is Grand to say the least . Thank you for sharing about you Lodge. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JTM (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to the boards

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome, Brother. That sounds like a very interesting Lodge.


----------

